# Interesting Hot Bulb Model Engine



## cfellows (Jul 7, 2012)

Found this video on youtube. It seems to be a hot tube engine and also seems to be firing about every third stroke. However I can't see any valves, pushrods, sideshaft, or camshaft. Anybody know anything about this engine?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY3F-KIcuws&feature=relmfu]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY3F-KIcuws&feature=relmfu[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## gabby (Jul 8, 2012)

What an awesome sounding engine, Top marks to the creator of that one.
But you are right, it sounds like an atmospheric inlet valve but the exhaust valve is well hidden or simply not shown along with the method of govening the RPM's.
Cheers
Graham :bow:


----------



## Dale (Jul 8, 2012)

what a good looking and nice sounding engine.It may be what they call a half breed engine,a converted steam to ic, using the bottom side of the piston to transfer the air fuel charge to the combustion chamber making it a two stroke? I am definetly am no expert but Google sure can answer a question or two. No visible gearing on the crank or governor make it very interesting!  D.


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Jul 8, 2012)

Chuck

That is a model of a Bessemer Gas Engine made in Grove City PA. It is a two cycle engine with the intake valve located at the rear of the cylinder on the bottom. It operates just like Jan Ridders "Debbie". These were used to pump oil out of wells for many years. I have a 22 1/2 HP Bessemer which weighs about 5 or 6 thousand pounds. 
John Burns used to sell casting kits for this model but he sold the business. I don't know if the new owner is still selling the kit. 

Lonnie


----------



## cfellows (Jul 8, 2012)

hitnmiss49  said:
			
		

> Chuck
> 
> That is a model of a Bessemer Gas Engine made in Grove City PA. It is a two cycle engine with the intake valve located at the rear of the cylinder on the bottom. It operates just like Jan Ridders "Debbie". These were used to pump oil out of wells for many years. I have a 22 1/2 HP Bessemer which weighs about 5 or 6 thousand pounds.
> John Burns used to sell casting kits for this model but he sold the business. I don't know if the new owner is still selling the kit.
> ...



Thanks, Lonnie. I've been looking over the internet for several hours now and can't find any information about the new owner other than a Robert Hartman who was supposedly taking over the business. I sure would like to get my hands on a set of castings or even the drawings. Do you have any idea of the dimensions on the model? Bore, Stroke, flywheel size???

Thx...
Chuck


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Jul 8, 2012)

Chuck 

Here is their address:

Burns & Horner Engine Co. 1974 Pearl Ave. Warren, Michigan 48091.

I do not know the quality of their castings but they were excellent when John Burns sold them. I have their email address and phone number that I will give you if you PM me. I don't want to list them here without their permission.
I'm not sure about the measurements of the model. I think the flywheels are around 13".

Lonnie


----------

